# [firefox-4.0-r1] très lent

## elyes

Bonjour,

firefox-4 est lent très tent a charger par exemple la page de france24.fr

```
elyes@MyGentoo ~ $ emerge -pv firefox

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/firefox-4.0-r1  USE="alsa dbus ipc libnotify startup-notification webm -bindist -custom-optimization -debug -system-sqlite -wifi" LINGUAS="fr -af -ak -ar -ast -be -bg -bn -bn_BD -bn_IN -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en -en_ZA -eo -es -es_ES -et -eu -fa -fi -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gd -gl -gu -gu_IN -he -hi -hi_IN -hr -hu -hy -hy_AM -id -is -it -ja -kk -kn -ko -ku -lg -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -nso -or -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -son -sq -sr -sv -sv_SE -ta -ta_LK -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zu" 64,719 kB
```

et pour xulrunner

```
elyes@MyGentoo ~ $ emerge -pv xulrunner

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/xulrunner-2.0  USE="alsa crashreporter dbus ipc libnotify startup-notification webm -custom-optimization -debug -system-sqlite -wifi" 64,540 kB
```

ci-dessous mon emerge --info

```
elyes@MyGentoo ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.9.44 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.2, glibc-2.13-r2, 2.6.37.5-zen i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.37.5-zen-i686-Intel-R-_Celeron-R-_CPU_2.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 25 Mar 2011 16:45:01 +0000

ccache version 3.1.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.2_p8

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/ccache:     3.1.4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:     0.8.0

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.21

sys-devel/gcc:       4.5.2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:      3.82

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.38 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA dlj-1.1 sun-bcla-java-vm AdobeFlash-10.1"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps=y"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news nodoc parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo "

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/x11 /usr/local/portage/layman/vdr-devel /usr/local/portage/layman/hardened-development /usr/local/portage/local-overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa bash-completion berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cupsddk cxx dbus device-mapper dri dts dvb dvd dvdr dvdread dxr3 emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac gdbm gdu gif gnutls gpm gtk hardened iconv java jpeg jpeg2k lame lcms ldap libnotify lock mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pae pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support quicktime readline scanner sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg symlink sysfs tcpd theora threads thunar tiff truetype udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vdr vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xcb xcomposite xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XFCE_PLUGINS="menu trash logout" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

suis-je seul dans ce cas?

Merci

----------

## ghoti

Salut!

As-tu essayé en démarrant firefox avec l'option "-safe-mode" ?

----------

## elyes

Merci,

Visiblement le problème vient de shockwave flash (et peut etre java)

merci

----------

## El_Goretto

Ca alors, c'est étonnant...  :Wink: 

Ahem, désolé, je sors  :Arrow:   [ ]

----------

## blasserre

Hello !

D'autres kamikazes pour confirmer cette info ?

J'ai déjà un bubuntuiste qui me l'a dit, mais j'ai le doigt sur la détente là....

@el_goretto: tu me gardes une place et une mousse en terrasse ? je te suis  :Wink: 

----------

## elyes

hello et merci a vous.

en attendant, la seul solution que j'ai trouver est de désactiver "shockwave flash"  :Sad: 

merci

----------

## Magic Banana

 *elyes wrote:*   

> en attendant, la seul solution que j'ai trouver est de désactiver "shockwave flash" 

 

As-tu essayé Gnash ? Ce logiciel libre est dans Portage. J'utilise aussi l'extension FlashVideoReplacer (parfaite sur YouTube ou Vimeo).

----------

## barul

Shockwave flash? Ce n'est pas adobe-flash plutôt ? Chez moi, Gentoo amd64, sur les sites en flash et java tout va bien.

----------

## xaviermiller

J'ai essayé app-ms/iexplore-9 mais ça marchait encore moins bien   :Laughing: 

----------

## barul

Dire que j'ai vraiment cru que app-ms/ existait…  :Smile: 

----------

## elyes

salam a toutes et tous et merci a vous.

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> Shockwave flash? Ce n'est pas adobe-flash plutôt ? Chez moi, Gentoo amd64, sur les sites en flash et java tout va bien.

 

en effet, dans la page add-ons / plugins, je n'ai pas adobe-flash bien qu'il soit installé:

```
elyes@MyGentoo ~ $ ls /opt/Adobe/flash-player/* -alts

11844 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 12127284 Mar 25 19:54 /opt/Adobe/flash-player/libflashplayer.so

elyes@MyGentoo ~ $ 
```

par contre Shockwave flash est bien là (mais que j'ai désactivé pour eviter de clicker et attendre le temps d'une bière)

un autre comportement étrange, firefox ne trouve pas adobe Reader bien qu'il soit également installé.

même dans une console quand je lance acroread j'ai ceci:

```
 elyes@MyGentoo ~ $ acroread

bash: acroread: command not found
```

pour pouvoir lancer acroread, je doit me mettre dans " /opt/Adobe/Reader9/bin/":

```
elyes@MyGentoo ~ $ cd /opt/Adobe/Reader9/bin/

elyes@MyGentoo /opt/Adobe/Reader9/bin $ ls

acroread

elyes@MyGentoo /opt/Adobe/Reader9/bin $ ./acroread 
```

 :Crying or Very sad: 

Merci

----------

## kopp

Pour acroread, le répertoire ne doit pas être dans ta variable PATH

(echo $PATH pour la voir, et si je ne me trompe pas 

```
export PATH=$PATH:/opt/
```

 pour rajouter)

Sinon, acroread ...   :Shocked:   Il y a d'autres lecteurs PDF...

Sinon, dans firefox, le module s'appelle bien Shockwave Flash même si le paquet gentoo est adobe-flashplayer

----------

## Slashounet

Il y a vraiment des gens qui utilisent Flash ?  :Smile: 

Je m'en suis débarassé il y a quelque temps, et franchement je n'ai pas l'impression de louper grand chose du « web 2.0 ». Au pire, un petit youtube-dl ou clive s'il y a une vidéo fa-bu-leuse à ab-so-lu-ment voir. Et plus aucun souci de lenteur avec Firefox.

/

----------

## netfab

 *Slashounet wrote:*   

> Il y a vraiment des gens qui utilisent Flash ? 

 

Oui. Et sans le savoir. A partir du moment où la moitié du web est dépendante de flash, je ne me vois pas ne pas l'installer.

Oh, pas pour moi, quand on est geek on arrive façilement à s'en passer, mais pour les utilisateurs que j'ai derrière, tu sais, les personnes qui vont sur le net pour surfer, mais qui n'y connaissent pas forcément grand chose en informatique, celles qui ne savent pas ce qu'est flash, mais qui l'utilisent tous les jours.

----------

## Slashounet

Hmm… c'était de l'humour. 

Je sais bien que pour les utilisateurs normaux, il leur faut ça. mais sur mes machines pro et perso, pas de Flash.

Mais j'ai sincèrement ressenti une grosse différence de perf' en supprimant Flash. Je me souviens que je pestais souvent des lenteurs des navigateurs ou de Firefox qui plantait, maintenant ça ne m'arrive plus. Je vois que gnash a été conseillé, perso je n'en étais pas vraiment satisfait mais il faudra que je le teste à nouveau.

/

----------

## El_Goretto

Mmmmm, et dire que je suis sorti un peu vite, j'ai failli louper le troll dites...

Bon, alors, flash c'est tout pourri, on est d'accord, mais pouvoir s'en passer, je ne pense pas, j'ai malheureusement qq sites "indispensables" qui l'utilisent. Genre l'appli eCB du LCL. C'est balot, hein, mais c'est çà ou une appli sous windows  :Very Happy: 

Et puis si vous aviez noscript d'installé, vous vous plaindriez moins de flash déjà  :Razz: 

----------

## elyes

salut,

j'ai testé gnash, m'ai c'est pas mieux... 

PS: flash fonctionnait bien avec xulrunner-1.9.x

Merci

----------

## Fenril

Salut,

Je crois que Firefox depuis le passage plugin-container (réservation extériorisation du processus pour les plugins) n'aime pas beaucoup Flash. Une page chargée de Flash rame, la même par exemple sous Midori ne rame pratiquement pas. Je crois que c'est plus un problème chez Firefox (sans pour autant décharger complètement Adobe qui a sa bonne part), je n'ai pas vérifié s'ils ont ouvert un bugzilla sur ce sujet. N'empêche que cette lourdeur avec Flash sous Linux date depuis un moment...

Personnellement, j'utilise l'extension FlashVideoReplacer pour les vidéos comme Youtube avec le plugin www-plugins/gecko-mediaplayer (nécessitant gnome-mplayer, nom trompeur ne nécessitant pas de dépendance propre à gnome) et ça marche impeccable.

----------

## netfab

Tu peux donner un exemple précis de page qui rame ?

Ici, firefox 4 compilé maison avec flash activé (pour l'occasion), système stable x86, profil firefox récent, fichiers temporaires flash supprimés quotidiennement (~/.adobe ~/.macromedia), france24.fr pas de souci particulier.

Sinon habituellement j'utilise l'extension flashblock.

----------

## elyes

Bonjour,

Par exemple france24.fr met très longtemps ainsi que toutes les pages sur le net où il y a du flash également  :Sad: 

je n'ai pas forcement besoin de flash pour forcement France24.fr mais plutot j'en ai besoin pour regarder les chaines tinisiennes. 

Je suis en france et je n'ai que la 1er chaine via le cable. le reste des chaines je le regarde de temps a autre via le net. depuis le passage a FireFox4, je ne peut plus les regarder.

Merci

----------

## supergago

Bonjour, 

J'ai le même problème, sitevitrine est vraiment très lent et tourne au ralentit ! Je ne sais pas si c'est mon pc ou le programmeLast edited by supergago on Mon Apr 22, 2013 10:38 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

As-tu essayé sans les extensions ?

----------

## Mickael

As tu essayé sans firefox...... chro chro chrooommm.... troll inside (désolé j'ai raté le début du troll.... je peux venir avec vous enterrasse prendre une mousse??)

----------

## elyes

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> As-tu essayé sans les extensions ?

 

sans activer shokwave, ca marche nickel!

en attendant, je vais vivre avec ...(ou plutot sans  :Smile:   )

merci

----------

